# Angel Eyes and Vomiting



## andreangil (Apr 4, 2009)

I just started my 9 month old puppy on angel eyes to help with his tearstains. The instructions say 1/2 tsp each day so when I gave it to him yesterday he vomited. So today I gave him 1/4 tsp with breakfast and he vomited again. Does the vomiting stop once the dog gets accustomed to the medicine? I understand that its an antibiotic, is it ok to split the daily dose into two daily half doses? By the way, my dog is not acting differently--a little hyper than usual-but hes not acting sick. I just don't want him to vomit everytime he eats for the rest of his life because I don't like the tearstains on his face.


----------



## rileysmommy (Jan 4, 2010)

I am having the same problem! Although I am using NutraVet's tearstain remover (I think this is the generic version of AngelEyes if i'm not mistaken). And he's occasionally throwing up too! I wasn't sure if this was what was causing it. I'm only giving 1/4 tsp a day for his weight of 7 lbs.

I hope you get this resolved. My Riley hasn't thrown up in 2 days *fingers crossed* and he's been on this supplement for about 2 weeks.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

I would think that if you are giving your dog something for cosmetic reasons only and it is making him sick then you should stop giving it (just my opinion). My sammy has tear stains and I don't know how to make them go away but I don't plan to give him antibiotics to make them go away. 

Maybe you should take a trip to your vet and talk about your concerns with her.


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

Why giving your dog something is making them sick? I don't really get it! Personally I would never give my dog Angel Eye after reading tylosin is an antibiotic that is put in Angel Eyes, will I ever want to support their company? No way! It's dangerous for dogs 

I would stop it *immediately*


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

Do your dogs a HUGE favor, & try other options, because, there certaintly ARE other things that you can do besides cram them full of unnecessary meds for a "pretty face".

Leif has ALWAYS had "leaky eyes". I wiped his eyes for him 3-7 times a day most days. As a white faced pap, I HATED to see his fur stain 

I switched him to distilled water, & plain, fat free yogurt almost 2 weeks ago, hoping for the best, but, expecting no real change. *SURPISE* - IT WORKED!! Seriously, no joke..his little tears have all dried up! I don't know if its the water mostly, or the yogurt (he HATES the yogurt, so, I have to "disguise" it)..the distilled water supposedly doesn't have the iron content to it that regular water has, &, the yogurt kills the yeast that fester in the tears that live on the fur once its secreted from the eyes...(or so I understand it at least)...I also added a drop of apple cider vinegar to his water too, but..he REALLY hated that the most, so, I quit adding that (the vinegar is supposed to change the PH balance/alkalinity inside the body..or something like that)..

Anyhow, for the "now" this NATURAL combo is working quite nicely, &, more importantly, his immune system is NOT being compromised. I am really glad that I gave this a try.


----------

